

Linus Gives Nvidia the Finger - akg
http://asia.cnet.com/torvald-gives-nvidia-the-finger-over-lack-of-linux-support-62216714.htm

======
ColinWright
How many times will this be submitted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124645>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126185>

